# Crochet shorts, anyone?



## NancyNGA (Jun 16, 2016)

Saw this picture of shorts on the net and they look crocheted.  Apparently crochet is in now.  Anyone ever try making something like this for adults?


　 　
The reason I'm interested is because I want stretchy shorts to work in outside, lots of  bending down and squatting. My machine doesn't do stretchy fabric very well. Waist and belt loops would be easier to do. You could make the waist as high you want---maybe up to the armpits.  Low rise doesn't cut it when you're working.   

This would just be in my back yard or out in the woods.  Not about to go parading around shopping in them or anything.

Wonder how expensive the yarn would be? What kind of yarn?  Too much see through?    Any thoughts?    Downsides?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 16, 2016)

I dunno, I hit Old Navy during Fall clearance and have terrycloth shorts. Like you say, not the most attractive but high heat and humidity I want to be comfortable.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2016)

My Dad told me that when he was a kid his mother sewed lace around the bottom of his shirt tails
so he'd keep his shirt tucked into his pants.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 16, 2016)

Terrycloth would be fine as long as they're not low rise.  I have several skeins of yarn my aunt left me to finish an afghan, which I never did.  I think it's nylon. I'll go check.  Cotton would probably stretch and never go back, until it hit the dryer.  I guess I might walk out in the _front_ yard occasionally, like to mow the lawn, so it should look halfway decent.   Ha!

_ETA_: 9 skeins, 100% orlon, 4 ply, worsted, 4oz


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 16, 2016)

Falcon said:


> My Dad told me that when he was a kid his mother sewed lace around the bottom of his shirt tails
> so he'd keep his shirt tucked into his pants.



:lol:  Sneaky!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2016)

I found some inexpensive lightweight cotton knit shorts at either Wal-Mart or K-mart last year that work fine.  Comfortable, up to the waist, and long enough to be decent (about mid thigh).


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2016)

OMG......would you?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh yes, Pappy.  I would! :lol:

The only thing wrong with those is they're too short waisted.  I could do these but just stop crocheting when I get mid thigh.



Or these


Or better yet....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

I guess to each his/her own!


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2016)

The way I'm gaining weight right now, I'd have to crochet them with pool cues.   Does anyone sell yarn by the mile?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2016)

:lol1:       Jujube


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2016)

Here you go, jujube. Maybe this will help.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

Here you go! This is what I had in mind. Vintage 1960's crochet shorts with bib.  Dare you to make fun of this one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Here you go! This is what I had in mind. Vintage 1960's crochet shorts with bib.  Dare you to make fun of this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30101


That looks real cute on her but on me, I'd look like who knows what.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 17, 2016)

You guys are hilarious!  Love those photos!!!  

The first pair look like a lot of work but they are cute.  I think I would purchase a pair - catalog, thrift store or online.  Would be cheaper, easier and a lot faster.  Save the crochet for a blanket, beach cover up or Swiffer cover.  Pretty dishtowels with a crochet border are popular now and would make a great hostess or holiday gift!  I do both knitting and crochet and somethings just don't translate into crochet as well as others    Love those chevron pants!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That looks real cute on her but on me, I'd look like who knows what.



I didn't say I'd look _good_ in it.  Maybe at 100 yards it would be acceptable.  That girl looks a little photoshoppedly thin at the chest area.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> ... I think I would purchase a pair - catalog, thrift store or online.  Would be cheaper, easier and a lot faster...



A agree Myquest, but you cannot find anything with a high waist unless it's 30+ years old, and the thrift shops are running out of vintage stuff.  I just think the low rise style makes your legs look too short, your body look unusually long, and your stomach look bigger, unless of course you are a model. 

While looking for a free pattern I almost decided to do a slipover cardigan instead, but those you _can_ buy easily.


----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd look like a sack of potatoes in a mesh bag in that outfit.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is a video that I think might work.  You can use a pair of shorts or pants that already fit.  Then crochet pieces, like sewing pattern pieces, and stitch them together. I'd just start higher up, at the waist.  

She spends a little too much time showing how to add stitches to make the curves, and not enough on the other details, imo, but I think I could figure it out.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

That is so adorable. No wonder I like it's a 60's pattern.:heart:


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

I have some very old original patterns for knitted shorts, swim suits( the mens ones are a blast) etc even string bags


----------

